# A little bit of braggin...



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Best Puppy In Show


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

He looks a cracker, well done to you and he, lovely shine on that coat too. Take him forever to eat all the kibble eh?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done - a great achievement and well deserved too, by the look of him! :thumbsup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

Although with the bags of Royal Canin I have to ask did you win the booby prize


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful dog! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Superb!!! Well done!

We haven't had any shows for a while now, next one is Leeds!

Our breeders latest pup has just gained her JW and ShCM within 48 hours of one another, at just 10 months old! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations!! He's beautiful  :001_wub:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  *she!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I was going to mention about the Royal Canin but SL got there first!! 

Well done!!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

well done aspen, and you amelia


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Fabulous !!!! ....well done to Aspen and proud mum


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Aspen, you look fabulous! Massive well done!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations

Was that at National Working and Pastoral breeds?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Was that at National Working and Pastoral breeds?


Hah, no we got 3rd out of 3 and 4th out of 4 at NWPB!!  This was at a championship dobe club show, which had a much bigger entry.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Just calculated up our champ show wins so far, in a month and a half worth of showing she has got (I think I've got this right!):

x1 BPIS
x1 WPG4
x1 BPIB

x8 1st
x4 2nd
x4 3rd
x2 4th

I enter lots of classes, as entries are fairly low you never know if there is enough to make up the classes for points. Doing out best to try for JW!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you can get Aspen her JW soon! How many points away are you?


----------

